# How to copy 'spot removal' from landscape to portrait?



## GarfieldKlon (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi 

I've made four 'spot removal' on a landscape photo and now want to copy them to portrait one. But the settings are copied to the wrong position. I've tried it with rotate the portrait one to landscape, but it didn't work.

How can I achieve that? Or do I have to search for the four spots in the portrait one manually?

(I'm removing some pixel errors...)


greez
GarfieldKlon


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 28, 2012)

Garfield,

Victoria's book claims that the spot removal tool is smart enough to take orientation into account. I just tried it and Copy/Paste buttons work perfectly. She's right. Perhaps you could submit some screen shots that illustrate the problem.

Hal


----------



## GarfieldKlon (Jul 28, 2012)

I mark the landscape and the portrait one, go to develop mode, and while the landscape is the active one, I click on 'sync' and choose 'spot removal'. 'spot removal' are copied, but at the wrong positions. LR disregards that it's a portrait and just put the spot removals at the same positions. I mean, middle left in a landscape does not correspond with the middle left of a portrait. But LR thinks so as you can see in the screenshots.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jul 29, 2012)

First I would suggest you update to the last version of Lr3, this may have been an issue earlier - I don't recall.
Use the Updater in the Help Menu.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 29, 2012)

Using LR3.6 I've tried using Copy/Paste Settings, Paste Settings from Previous, and Sync Settings. In all three methods the spot removal (top left on a landscape image) was correctly positioned bottom left on a portrait image.


----------



## GarfieldKlon (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm using LR 4.1

If a photo is portrait in LR, is it really portrait or do I have to export it?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jul 29, 2012)

It works fine here with 4.1.
If an image is showing as portrait in Lightroom it is because that has been set in camera or it has been rotated in Lightroom.

Could you update your profile to show your current software, etc please.


----------



## GarfieldKlon (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok, I've tested it with some images taken with another camera, it worked :shock:

So what have I done so far? I've search for pixel errors in several landscape photos. If I found one, I applied a spot removal and copied that setting to all other landscapes and so on. And now I select one of those landscape photos with the spot removals, copy or sync it to a portrait photo.

Maybe something is wrong with the rotation of that camera and LR can't recognize it correctly? It's a Panasconi DMC-FZ20


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jul 29, 2012)

GarfieldKlon said:


> Ok, I've tested it with some images taken with another camera, it worked :shock:
> 
> So what have I done so far? I've search for pixel errors in several landscape photos. If I found one, I applied a spot removal and copied that setting to all other landscapes and so on. And now I select one of those landscape photos with the spot removals, copy or sync it to a portrait photo.
> 
> Maybe something is wrong with the rotation of that camera and LR can't recognize it correctly? It's a Panasconi DMC-FZ20



Try using Autosync as well.

Maybe you need to look at the settings on the Panasonic.
You may want to PM Beat Gossweiler as he is in Zurich and may be able to help easier.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 30, 2012)

Did LR recognize the camera orientation automatically, or did you need to rotate one of them yourself? It works for me where LR recognizes the orientation automatically, but I wonder whether files that don't include an orientation tag trip up Lightroom.


----------



## GarfieldKlon (Jul 30, 2012)

LR automatically rotated the photos for me. But I think I have rotated them before manually during holiday, each day when saving and blogging. Maybe because of that it isn't working properly now.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jul 30, 2012)

Interesting...... and thanks for updating your profile!! Which part of Switzerland are you in? I visited there many times doing business with Gretag which is alas no more.


----------

